# Shrimp



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My son loves shrimp and while its cheap right now ($1.99 for about 20 breaded pieces) how can I store it besides the freezer? Or even fresh (not so cheap but does have sales) besides freezing?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't work fer breaded, but yall could can it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

dehydrated works too. All those premade soups that have shrimp in them it is dehydrated.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

gonna have to check prices cuz it's not cheap


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Teach him how to catch crawfish and tell him they are giant fresh water shrimp.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

He knows the difference! We tried that last year lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You could try to can the cooked breaded pieces, last year someone said something about canning chicken nuggets and I tried that.

It worked, the nuggets were not like fresh made but they were recognizable as what went into the jar prior to going into the pressure canner and they were edible. 

I still have a jar or two around somewhere that I was letting sit to check if they would last long term. I would say it would be an iffy process at best but if I liked breaded shrimp, I give it a try.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

He'll eat any kind of shrimp. I guess it's a trip to the super center next time I'm down the big road.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

For long term storage, they sell freeze dried shrimp in #10 cans, but it's pricey unless you find it on sale. Never tried it, so I can't tell you it's worth the price...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Where is it from? I'm a bit concerned about gulf shrimp when, regardless of BP advertising, local are still reporting contamination in the gulf.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Where is it from? I'm a bit concerned about gulf shrimp when, regardless of BP advertising, local are still reporting contamination in the gulf.


Them gulf shrimp be fine, yall just don't have ta use no oil when ya put em in the pan!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> Where is it from? I'm a bit concerned about gulf shrimp when, regardless of BP advertising, local are still reporting contamination in the gulf.


If this is in regards to the freeze dried shrimp, I'm pretty sure the last I saw was Mountain House. The manufacturer/processor should be able to give you any 'country of origin' info, but I'm not sure if they would have traceability info about more specific areas, in the US or other countries...


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Them gulf shrimp be fine, yall just don't have ta use no oil when ya put em in the pan!


:snicker: And you are speaking from experience?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I was given a #10 can of freeze dried shrimp some years back. I used them to make a shrimp stew and they came out just fine. I've been considering drying some in the dehydrator and then seeing how they do when used in dishes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

AuroraHawk said:


> :snicker: And you are speaking from experience?


Prolly ate more then I care ta know bout. I got some folk I know down thata way. That was a true disaster fer them. They was outa work fer a long spell an there still be problems creepin up from that mess.

One a the reasons I like crawfish. Good eatin an I know where they been!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Still long term issues.

http://www.activistpost.com/2013/03/voices-from-gulf-do-not-eat-our-food-pt.html


----------

